# Upgraded to 522/625 today free



## CPTMcNair (Dec 18, 2005)

Last week, I called to see about upgrading to DVR and was told I'd be charged $50 but get $25 back once I returned my box. I called today after convincing "she who must be obeyed" that we really need a DVR. I found out that their special now is they charge $100 on the bill and then put two $50 credits on the bill. I had to give them a credit card. They're charging a $1 on the card, but will back it off in three days. I'm getting installed Tuesday. They told me I'll get the 522, but if the installer is out of them, I'll get the 625. They're also sending a prepaid shipping box to send back my two 301s. I've had them 2.5 years. I'm past my contract and this is something they're offering to current subscribers. I didn't even have to threaten to cancel.
I can't wait until I get home from work Tuesday night!


----------



## fwampler (Dec 2, 2005)

CPTMcNair said:


> Last week, I called to see about upgrading to DVR and was told I'd be charged $50 but get $25 back once I returned my box. I called today after convincing "she who must be obeyed" that we really need a DVR. I found out that their special now is they charge $100 on the bill and then put two $50 credits on the bill. I had to give them a credit card. They're charging a $1 on the card, but will back it off in three days. I'm getting installed Tuesday. They told me I'll get the 522, but if the installer is out of them, I'll get the 625. They're also sending a prepaid shipping box to send back my two 301s. I've had them 2.5 years. I'm past my contract and this is something they're offering to current subscribers. I didn't even have to threaten to cancel.
> I can't wait until I get home from work Tuesday night!


Prepared to be very pleasantly surprised if you're coming from a 301. I know both my wife and I were. I had used the 301 about the same length of time as you did. The difference is amazing.


----------



## julesism (Feb 25, 2004)

I hate to be negative, but ohh no, you have to return equiptment. This is an absolute nightmare with Dish. They usually charge your CC a good amount and getting the amount refunded in full is a pain in the ass. I know because I've gone through it twice and had many friends and relatives go through this as well :/ Make sure you did not give them a Debit/ATM card because dealing with overdrafts only makes it more frustrating. I learned that lesson. Usually they say you have 15 days to return the equiptment before they charge for it.... lies! The last time I went thru this I was charged the day I called in to request a box to send a receiver back. Hopefully things are better now, but keep an eye on your CC statement. Good luck and enjoy your 522!


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I cancelled and returned their hw in the prepaid box they sent me, there were no charge troubles and this was several years ago...Bottom line, if you return the gear in a timely fashion, you should have no issues...I'm sure there are exceptions, but dont treat them as the rule unless you have many instances of problems to base it on...otherwise all you spread are inaccurate rumours


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

I did the same, upgraded from the 301 to 522 and had no problems with them overcharging me or refusing a refund. Overall it was painless and the 522 has been great (not withstanding the usual commonly known glitches, but certainly better than the 301).

Have fun!


----------



## julesism (Feb 25, 2004)

CCarncross said:


> ... otherwise all you spread are inaccurate rumours


:nono2:

rumors my arse... check the link below...

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=28811

now, how about an apoligy?


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Glad you enjoyed taking my quote out of context...so we've got two that say its painless and you saying its not....


----------



## CPTMcNair (Dec 18, 2005)

julesism said:


> I hate to be negative, but ohh no, you have to return equiptment. This is an absolute nightmare with Dish. They usually charge your CC a good amount and getting the amount refunded in full is a pain in the ass. I know because I've gone through it twice and had many friends and relatives go through this as well :/ Make sure you did not give them a Debit/ATM card because dealing with overdrafts only makes it more frustrating. I learned that lesson. Usually they say you have 15 days to return the equiptment before they charge for it.... lies! The last time I went thru this I was charged the day I called in to request a box to send a receiver back. Hopefully things are better now, but keep an eye on your CC statement. Good luck and enjoy your 522!


Well, they only charged $1 to a real credit card and not an Debit card. They're sending return shipping-boxes that are pre-paid. If I have any problems, I'll report back here.


----------



## CPTMcNair (Dec 18, 2005)

I worked at Charter Cable at one time. Their DVRs were able to go back and record a show from the beginning of the show if you were watching that channel when the show came on and you decided to start recording 15 mins into the show. Can the 522/625 do that?


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

not sure about 522/625 but 721 can go back 2 hrs if one the same ch


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Pretty much all teh dvrs can do it. The only determining factor is how late in teh show you can start teh recording based on how long their buffer is...


----------



## CPTMcNair (Dec 18, 2005)

I got the 625. They must be out of the 522s. Darn the luck. No problems so far.
I tried recording a show after the show started and it only recorded from where I pushed record. The Record from the Beginning option was grayed out.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Were you watching the channel at the beginning of the show?

JL


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

For ANY of the dvrs to record a show from teh beginning, the tuner HAD to be tuned to the show the whole time....as long as you start recording the show b4 the live buffer runs out, you'll get teh whole show. I dont beleive ANY dvrs can allow to change to a channel halfway throught a show, and have it record the whole show from the beginning....technically, the dvr would have to be buffering every minute of every channel for that to be a possibility...meaning it aint gonna happen...


----------



## Eraven34 (Dec 23, 2005)

If you sent back both 301s and you only have the 625 for the $100 deal, do you still have to pay another $5 monthly lease fee for the 625 if that's the only receiver you have hooked up now?


Eric


----------



## CPTMcNair (Dec 18, 2005)

Eraven34 said:


> If you sent back both 301s and you only have the 625 for the $100 deal, do you still have to pay another $5 monthly lease fee for the 625 if that's the only receiver you have hooked up now?
> 
> Eric


Well, they ran a phone line and hooked up the receiver at no charge. Because it's hooked up to the phone line, I don't get the $5 lease. My bill is .02 less than it was before.
I still haven't received the box to send the receivers back.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Make sure you keep the tracking number so you can prove DISH signed for receipt of the returned receivers. DISH is very bad about losing returned receivers then charging you for what they received.


----------



## navychop (Jul 13, 2005)

I cannot imagine why they'd want the 301s back.

Unless, of course, they plan on offering an MPEG-4 upgrade deal to folks that return their 301s. :new_smili


Interesting that they upped you to a 625 when the site still says "available to new customers only." This seems to lend support to the word that after 2/1/06 only MPEG-4 HD STBs will be available. I'm not surprised there were no 522s- I've been under the impression they were flushing these out in favor of the 625.

Oh well, the VIP622 can't get here soon enough. I've already got "She Who Must Be Obeyed" to buy in to the idea.


----------

